# Worked Hard



## LDUBS (May 28, 2019)

For two trout. Actually caught these fairly quickly then nada for the rest of the morning. Tried everything I could think of. Deep water, shallow(er) water, different colors, different speeds, different depths. Anyway, caught both of these trolling at 20' on a bright Honeybee lure. Some copepods on these, which is fairly common in this lake.


----------

